
My mother’s vegetarian diet contributed to her early death - sridca
https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/my-mothers-vegetarian-diet-contributed-to-her-early-death-we-should-all-learn-from-it/
======
sridca
I think the title is misleading. The article mentions ultra-processed foods
and high sugar consumption. Even then, at best they can only form an
association from this n=1 scenario. More likely than not, stress must have
played a vital role in longevity.

